#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  A Business Trip to Johor Bahru

## Loy Toy

No, not a tour of the bars on the Darkside or Washington Square but my travels around 3 countries for work and pleasure.

I was considering doing 3 threads (Malaysia, Thailand and Vietnam) but thought it better to stick it in the lounge so you lot can stick it up me (and if it bores you)....... :Smile: 

Anyway, I may have in the past mentioned I am doing a project in Johor Baru, which is in South Malaysia right on the coast-line just across the pond from Singapore.

The place is quite beautiful with a lot of open space and lush tropical plantations (mainly Palm Oil) and business is really booming there.

The infrastructure is good with the roads and other public amenities being first class. 

Firstly I arrived in Kuala Lumpur,a place I really enjoy and here's a few pics from my hotel room window.





Then off to a small little suburb in Johor Baru which has everything one could want. Clean, nice roads with plenty of parking, great restaurants and bars and a huge shopping centre. Quite cheap also and on par with Thailand prices but without the traffic jams.






And plenty of places for the kids to run around.

Whilst I was there they were having the Malaysian National Day and some Chinese festival so these types of decoration lights were set up everywhere.

----------


## Loy Toy

Now I am a big fan of real Chinese Seafood (without the MSG) and this Restaurant is quite famous for the fish and crab. And I can confirm it was delicious along with a number of cold beers.

----------


## Loy Toy

Well it was off to work and I am lucky enough to have a real great company as a customer. 

This company presently producers both steel and plastic packaging for the food and Industrial markets.

I have included some pictures of their production process and very possibly many would not have seen the way things are made and may be interested.

Firstly the factory which covers about 10 acres of land.HUGE........





One of their main lines of business is the plastic Jerry Can (20 litres) and is produced by the extrusion blow moulding process.



As you can see from the photo above the molten plastic is extuded in the form of a hollow tube and then the mould closes around the tube and an air blow pin then inflates the tube to form the shape of the can.

The mould then opens with the blown can conveyed out with another tube ready for the next production cycle.

The can is then trimmed top and bottom and there you have a happy trouper with lots of product.

----------


## Loy Toy

This companies main line of business for many years has been tin plate packaging which I am trying to covert to plastic.

The production process is quite complicated with first the tin being cut to shape and then off-set printed.



Then the tin plate is formed and transported to a seam welder at a very high speed.





The base plates are then spun and crimped onto the welded main body and you then have an open can ready to be filled and capped at the paint company.

----------


## Loy Toy

My main reason for going down to Malaysia was to modify the existing moulds I supplied and they assured me the local factory had good machines.

You can see by the look on this blokes face that he was not impressed because I was not impressed when I first arrived. You can see the two moulds on the floor.



And then he showed me the machine I had to work on and I have not seen this type of machine let alone worked on one for more then 20 years.



Anyway head down and arse up and this is the part I had to work on first.



Job done and putting the 20 litre bucket Injection Mould back together and ready for trials.



By the way this piece of equipment is over 2.5 tons and to turn it is a bloody nightmare but all the Malaysian lads were brilliant and I could not have done the jog without them.  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

Now to clean up this thread here is the soap I was offered at the factory and it was probably the best industrial strength soap I have ever used.........A mixture of wood clippings and saw dust and a little powdered soap mixed through it.

Cheap and nasty but worked a charm.

----------


## Fast Eddie

What was your impression of the nightlife here?

----------


## Loy Toy

Orchard Tower (Singapore) is about 40 minutes drive away, but there are a few small bars around the main city and within the outer suburbs.

The bar I went to had Vietnamese girls working there but I have no idea about what rate they charge for extras.

----------


## grasshopper

Glad to see that some expats keep the wheels of industry turning.

----------

